# "Cashere Silk" soap with Tussah silk :)



## RocknRoll (Feb 24, 2013)

Here is my first soap using silk! im excited to try it. The scent is Shea cashmere, (BBW type) its smells soooo awesome!


----------



## dianne70 (Feb 24, 2013)

beautiful looking soap......curious though, what does silk do?  Make it silkier to use?


----------



## danahuff (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice swirl! I haven't tried a round soap mold yet.


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 24, 2013)

dianne70 said:


> beautiful looking soap......curious though, what does silk do?  Make it silkier to use?


 I've read that it does!


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 24, 2013)

mmmm another root beer soap..... you make me want root beer. I love root beer, so by extension, I love you. and your soap. it's beautiful.


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 24, 2013)

Very pretty.  I have gotten silk twice as freebies with an order and I keep forgetting to try it :/  Someday, someday.  What colors did you use to do your swirls?


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 25, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> Very pretty.  I have gotten silk twice as freebies with an order and I keep forgetting to try it :/  Someday, someday.  What colors did you use to do your swirls?


 What I did was I divided the soap batter in two, then added TD to half of it. The brown color is natural from all the vanilla in the FO.


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 25, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> mmmm another root beer soap..... you make me want root beer. I love root beer, so by extension, I love you. and your soap. it's beautiful.


 Thank you! This one smells so buttery with sandalwood and vanilla.


----------



## three_little_fishes (Feb 25, 2013)

Beautiful soap! Shea cashmere goes perfectly with the use of silk.


----------



## Sammi_552 (Feb 25, 2013)

You take the best pictures and your soaps are always so lovely. Are you a professional photographer by chance?


----------



## Badger (Feb 25, 2013)

Mmmm, sandalwood and such a beautiful soap!  Another winner, as usual, R&R!


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 25, 2013)

Sammi_552 said:


> You take the best pictures and your soaps are always so lovely. Are you a professional photographer by chance?


 Thank you! I LOVE taking pictures. I wish I had a better camera though, I think the pictures are bad lol! I have done a couple side jobs doing photography but not by trade. I wish!!! :-D


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 25, 2013)

thank you everyone, I am humbled by your words


----------

